# Sakuma Nite Crystal



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Does anybody have a large spool of .31 Sakuma that I can purchase?

Or, is anyone interested in going in on a bulk order from Sakuma for a few of the bulk spools? They'd run about $55 a piece.

Evan


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i still got a big spool of the 11lb. bought a few yrs back from tommy. i absolutely LOVE that stuff. thank god there is like 6k+ yrs (i think more possibly) on that spool. i use mono on only one reel anymore, and its a little 9' metal thrownig setup, but damn that sakuma is limp.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Does anybody have a large spool of .31 Sakuma that I can purchase?
> 
> Or, is anyone interested in going in on a bulk order from Sakuma for a few of the bulk spools? They'd run about $55 a piece.
> 
> Evan


Evan, I am definitely interested in picking up a spool of the .31 sakuma. If you get enough interest to make the order let me know. 



Mark


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

OK Mark. Right now we have three people interested in spools. the way the shipping charges work on Sakuma's site, we need at least one more spool to make it worthwhile (1 spool is $55.44, 2 spools are $54 each, three spools comes to $58 each ).

According to the online store, there are only two spools of .31 in stock right now and those are spoken for. So does anybody want a bulk spool of .35 (18#, 5 left), .28 (11#, 6 left) or .26 (10#, 9 left) Sakuma Nite Crystal?

Evan


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anybody fished the night crystal yet? I might would be interested in the 
.35


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ahhhh Shoot*

Even order me some of the .35...Is that $58 including shipping?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I've got the following spools of Sakuma for sale. I had them in the truck Saturday....  The .31 went real quick, it was gone at the first tournament.

1 - .26 7200 meters
2 - .28 6800 m
1 - .35 4550 m

55.00 each plus shipping.

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Evan ill get mine from tommy. Tommy please hold that last spool of .35 for me.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK,

Looks like one .28 to Robert and one .35 to Jeb.

I now have one .28 and one .26 left.

I guess i should have done this on the market place..... sorry admin.

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Tommy.
Have you fished the .35 before? I would like to try if off the beach and wanted to know how it would hold up. I think Robert said he fished it off the Pier and liked it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have fished .31 and .28 off the pier and from the surf. I don't have any complaints so far. I have not EXTENSIVELY fished it from the surf YET. I bought the .35 primarily to load up on my 30h and give it shot from the sand. I will load the 30h and a 20SHA with it to see how it does. I have NO complaints from the pier with this stuff. I used it for plugging and cut bait for bait. The diameter/lb test is what got me interested in using it from the sand. We will see..... I too am interested in seeing if anyone else has any experience with it in the surf.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I haven't fished the .35, but i bet it would be sweet.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tommy,
Money sent.

Thanks
Jeb


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*sakuma nite crystal .350mm*

I have two penn 525 mags with it and i love this line,best line i ever brought.Cast real good.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Dang Tommy,
I just bought the line on 06/07 and got it 06/08...That is the quickest turn around time ever for any seller...Did you put that priority box on your TTR and cast it up here????


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)




----------

